# VK New Stock April



## Gizmo (26/4/17)

Some new stock just in & restocks

New Stock:

Vaporesso Tarot Nano Rainbow
Smok TFV12 ( RBA Deck / T12 Coils / Q4 Coils )
Wismec Predator 228 Silver
Innokin MVP4
Aspire Nautilius 2
Big Baby Beast Black

Restocks:
Aspire Nautilius New 0,75Ohm Coils
Freemax Starre Pure
Freemax Coils
Baby Beast X4 Coils
iJust one Blue & Red
iJust 0.3Ohm Coils
GS-AIR 0.75 Ohm Coils
Smok Stick V8 
https://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------

